# Third place fattie



## jarhead1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just a quick note. I competed in an amatuer bbq cook off Friday. I had no intentions of entering the Other/Game catagory, but while cooking Brisket ,Ribs,Butt, and Chicken all day we were cooking other goodies to munch on ABT's,Fattie,Etc. "threw" together a Fattie and took a quick poll on whether we should turn it in, long story short I saved six pieces for the judges and won third place in the other catagory!! It wasn't even my best just a simple cheddar cheese Fattie wrapped in pepper bacon.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats my friend, never underestimate a FATTY.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Congrats!


----------



## rivet (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the win...


----------



## jarhead1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Ya'll....and if it wasn't for the good people on here,I probably wouldn't have thought of making a fatty.


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 24, 2009)

Ribberfest?


----------



## jarhead1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep....Backyard BBQ Blast.


----------



## rio_grande (Aug 24, 2009)

should have mentioned you were going, we were there, didn't compete, but were scoping out the competion.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulation on the 3rd place. Then to top it all off with a fattie. Like rich said never under estimate the FATTIE. Great job and did you tell everyone where you got the recipe from ?


----------



## que-ball (Aug 25, 2009)

No qview--didn't happen!


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 25, 2009)

That's great!  Imagine what they'll think when you go all out on a fattie.







for placing in your first comp.

How did you do in the other categories?


----------



## jarhead1963 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rio Grande, now that we are back in the area,we will be there every year,you should have competed,it is always a great time and the people are all good BBQ folks just like you find on here. Yes mballi3011 I told everyone willing to listen about SMF and all of the good freindly helpful people on here,and that I had discovered Fatty's here.
Dude- A good freind of mine is the head BBQ guru in charge of the competition,he will have all of the judges results available in a couple of weeks. When I get them I will post.They use the KCBS 21 point system,just like on the pro side.
Tim,sorry no q-view,but I can post pics of my trophy :)
Thanks again to all at SMF....you are all great folks.


----------



## got14u (Aug 25, 2009)

congradualations.....long live the FATTIE


----------



## billbo (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice job! Just think if you threw em a full fledged multi ingrediant bomber!


----------



## jarhead1963 (Aug 30, 2009)

Next year, planning the ULTIMATE fatty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... don't know what that will be just yet, I have just under a year to figure it out LOL.


----------

